# Working for a Macy's Mac counter?



## SavannahLovely (Jun 20, 2013)

Okay, so I got offered a job at my Macy's Mac counter, and I was wondering if anyone knew:  A.) How much my discount would be there?  B.) Would my discount apply at free standing Mac stores?  Thanks


----------



## jazzyjaz12 (Jun 26, 2013)

you would get the regular macys discount and when you want to buy your MAC products - you have to go to the MAC STORE or shop online to get your employee discount with MAC - if you buy your product from macys you will just get the regular macy discount - We would only use our department store discount when it was a product coming out that our mac discount couldnt be applied to


----------



## SavannahLovely (Jul 11, 2013)

jazzyjaz12 said:


> you would get the regular macys discount and when you want to buy your MAC products - you have to go to the MAC STORE or shop online to get your employee discount with MAC - if you buy your product from macys you will just get the regular macy discount - We would only use our department store discount when it was a product coming out that our mac discount couldnt be applied to


 Okay awesome. Thank you so so much for your help!


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Jul 11, 2013)

SavannahLovely said:


> Thanks


  	You get discounts on any other EL brand also- don't forget that! You'll get all of the information in a book when you start . Congrats!


----------



## SavannahLovely (Jul 15, 2013)

xStarryEyedX said:


> You get discounts on any other EL brand also- don't forget that! You'll get all of the information in a book when you start . Congrats!


  	Oh gosh, I totally forgot about that! I'm so consumed by Mac that the other brands I love slipped my mind. Benefit, Urban Decay and Too Faced, oh my! Hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And thanks doll, I'm so excited!


----------



## tattletale (Jul 16, 2013)

you wont get discounts at benefit urban decay or too faced estee lauder doenst own those and they only way you get  a discount is if its in a free standing store of that brand including MAC so you wont get get your discount in a macys location. you an get your discount at the cosmetics company outlets or the company store in nyc own by lauder


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Jul 16, 2013)

tattletale said:


> you wont get discounts at benefit urban decay or too faced estee lauder doenst own those and they only way you get  a discount is if its in a free standing store of that brand including MAC so you wont get get your discount in a macys location. you an get your discount at the cosmetics company outlets or the company store in nyc own by lauder


  	I was just gonna say this . Only at stores/outlets.. It's all in the green book when you start! That's for MAC, now if you sign up for a Macy's CC you'll get a discount on most stuff in store/online... I dk the exact details because I never got a cc.


----------

